# sundstrand



## 03xc800 (Sep 19, 2011)

hellow everyone im new at this but not my tractors cant seem to find parts used for my 1973 qt16


----------



## danz503 (Sep 23, 2014)

what parts are you needing?


----------



## Garyc2ri (Oct 20, 2014)

HI 

Does anyone have a Sunstrand 90-1153 RH it is off a HT-20 I am looking for some parts I need the 
Charge pump Gerotor and pin mine the pin broke and chewed up the gerotor.
Any info on new or used parts would be appreciated. See attached picture

Thanks

HT-20 Johnson loader, plow angle, rotor tiller Custom Rope cage, three point hitch, milboard plow,
two 16 hydro,16 gear retro 420cc preditor engine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this site.
http://www.samsbolens.com/parts.html


----------



## danz503 (Sep 23, 2014)

Gary, have that gear surfaced, only take off minimum amount and buy a new pin from mcmaster-carr. if there is no other damage you should be fine. if this is on an eaton transaxle you may want to look at the bull gear. worn gear can cause stress on gearbox.


----------



## Garyc2ri (Oct 20, 2014)

*sunstrand gerotor*

Thanks danz the gerotor is bad the pin broke and damaged the area where the pin goes all away around. I did find anew set online for 65. dollars and ordered them. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## BOLENSBOY60 (Dec 31, 2014)

good morning- say I just saw your question here for the parts- those parts are available- but I had to also buy the input shaft as the redesigned gearotor is actualy splinded to the shaft -no need for that drive pin BERENDSEN HYDRAULICS 847-689-1570


----------

